# how to install man pages



## mrjoli021 (Jun 14, 2011)

I installed the minimal installation of FreeBSD 8.2. I am new to FreeBSD and I have no "man" pages. I have tried to follow some other instructions to install them but the /usr/src directory is empty. 

Please let me know how to install it using either ports or something else.

Thanks.


----------



## mrjoli021 (Jun 14, 2011)

I would also like to download the sources.  I installed the minimal installation possible, so I am limited to the commands at my current disposal.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2011)

mrjoli021 said:
			
		

> I would also like to download the sources.



Handbook: 24.6 Synchronizing Your Source


----------



## mix_room (Jun 14, 2011)

You can start `# sysinstall` again if you want to. This is one way to install the man-package.


----------



## mrjoli021 (Jun 14, 2011)

when I try to use sysinstall it tells me


```
Can't find the `8.2-STABLE-201105'
```

I am trying to use it via ftp.


----------



## Muselman (Jun 16, 2011)

It most likely that your firewall is blocking FTP. Try selecting Passive FTP and it should work just fine.


----------

